# 0W-40 Oil okay for these engines?



## helldiver14 (Jul 4, 2016)

Girlfriend just picked up a 2012 Jetta 2.5 with 30k on it and I figured it would be a good time to change the oil since I'm not sure when it was previously maintained. Anyway my 08 GTI I run Mobil 1 0W-40 in because that's the only euro spec oil I have found in these parts (OHIO). I'm assuming that I can run this oil in her car year around summer and winter with no issues and a long life correct?


----------



## RhedUberAuto (Sep 30, 2013)

You would be correct. That is the same oil that I have been running in my '13 Jetta 2.5 for 20k miles now. No issues, and it meets the VW oil specification for these engines. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## helldiver14 (Jul 4, 2016)

RhedUberAuto said:


> You would be correct. That is the same oil that I have been running in my '13 Jetta 2.5 for 20k miles now. No issues, and it meets the VW oil specification for these engines.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


:thumbup: Shweet!


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm currently running over 200k miles with 0-40 Mobil 1. It is usually what I grab when I get to the store. 

A few oddball times I've used a few other brands.

We don't get much of a weather swing here in Houston but my rabbit doesn't mind the summer heat with this oil.


----------



## joshua_7373 (Jan 29, 2016)

Been running mobile 1 European version which is 0w-40 for about 20k miles ...no issues at all...before that it had castrol 0w-40 ? 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## helldiver14 (Jul 4, 2016)

Well I changed it tonight and that oil filter housing was a pain compared to my GTI. It was on very tight. I put it on with my oil filter wrench and I dont like the sticky feeling of when screwing it on. Would moly lube be okay to put on the threads of the housing to give it a smoother turn?


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

The sticky feeling is probably the spring seated seal. I wouldn't worry too much about that.


----------



## helldiver14 (Jul 4, 2016)

le0n said:


> The sticky feeling is probably the spring seated seal. I wouldn't worry too much about that.


Ah didnt think about that. Thanks!


----------



## MLue1 (Apr 27, 2008)

*5W30 all the way !*

Seriously, for the 2.5 I think 5W30 is better and VW recommends it for year round.

Why would you want to put a thicker oil than what is required to slow your engine response down and reduce your milage.

My 2 cents.


----------



## Jack Watts (Jul 19, 2015)

5W30 oils that meet the 502 spec aren't all that common--and some that do are thicker than the new Mobil 1 0W40 (which isn't that thick). I agree, I'd rather use a 5W30 oil in this engine but it's hard to beat the price and availability of Mobil 0W40, PZ Euro 0W40, or Castrol 0W40.


----------



## joshua_7373 (Jan 29, 2016)

helldiver14 said:


> Well I changed it tonight and that oil filter housing was a pain compared to my GTI. It was on very tight. I put it on with my oil filter wrench and I dont like the sticky feeling of when screwing it on. Would moly lube be okay to put on the threads of the housing to give it a smoother turn?


Man that oil filter was a PAIN for me....the shop who changed it last tighten the crap out of my oil filter...I went through 3 different sockets trying to get the thing off...I finally took it to a quick lube and the guy did it for free....he was cool as hell and understood

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Watts (Jul 19, 2015)

yeah, I had to buy this one: https://www.amazon.com/Motivx-Tools...11-spons&keywords=VW+2.5L+filter+wrench&psc=1

The first steel one stripped out, the second one got the filter off then had to be cut off with a dremel to be removed.. Yeah, it's a pain. The cap wrench above is definitely worth it.


----------

